# Katydid ID



## Galapoheros (Jun 11, 2009)

Anybody know the species?


----------



## beetleman (Jun 11, 2009)

it looks like the red eye spiney predatory katydid female(neobarrettia spinosa) awesome beast,and man can they bite down really hard  but by looking at it real close i'm not 100% sure only because it's colors aren't that vibrant.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 11, 2009)

freakin texas


that think looks like it could lay an egg in a man's heart!


it looks huge!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 11, 2009)

It was a biggun!  Maybe slightly bigger than the Redeyes.  This one ate veggies ...and a lot!  It bit my finger, even dripped a drop of blood!  Some years the Redeyes are very abundant out there at night.  I've never kept them though.


----------



## Matt K (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks alot like the predatory but smooth and no red eyes.... Neat-O !


----------



## LeilaNami (Jun 13, 2009)

I kept one of those a long time ago...I wore garden gloves when handling


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Jun 14, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> It was a biggun!  Maybe slightly bigger than the Redeyes.  This one ate veggies ...and a lot!  It bit my finger, even dripped a drop of blood!  Some years the Redeyes are very abundant out there at night.  I've never kept them though.


Holy frick, the thing is huge! Mean little things huh.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jun 15, 2009)

It will get its wings (vestigial) and adult coloration when it matures.

Neobarrettia victoriae also occurs in Texas.


----------



## Utopia93 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll buy that katydid if you don't want it


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 7, 2012)

Zombie thread, dead thread rising.  Came across the old thread searching around for Neobarrettia spinosa, ..red eyed katydid.  I was surprised to see several last night real close to my house, I may go there again tonight.  I found a large sps of stick found around here also but it was a small male.  They are brown and green, forgot the name, they pinch with their legs.  They are pretty strong.  Anyway, I think the katydid at the beginning of this thread is the one BIC mentioned, Neobrarrettia victoriae.  I grabbed a spinosa last night to check it out a closer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deroplatys (Jun 7, 2012)

Stunning, would there ever be a change of getting these in the UK?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 7, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> I found a large sps of stick found around here also but it was a small male.  They are brown and green, forgot the name, they pinch with their legs.


Diapheromera "somethingorother"?

If you get a female of Neobarrettia spinosa...please make some babies!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 7, 2012)

I found the stick ID, it was the sps at this site   http://davesgarden.com/guides/bf/showimage/10211/  I think I'll go back out there tonight and look around, it was only about 10 miles away.  I'll look around for a 'female' spinosa next time.  I thought I had picked up a male and female victoriae until I got home and took a closer look and saw I had a spinosa, it was dark so I couldn't see very well out there.

I came back with two female spinosa.  I guess I'll try the baby thing, I'm not real fired up about it though, too much going on.  They are definitely king of the US katydids though imo.  Pretty good eyesight.  The male seemed like he didn't like the female around and sounded like he yelled at her, kind of scared me lol, didn't expect any noises.  I bet the females are already gravid.  And I'm guessing they lay eggs this year but over-winter and hatch out around May of next year, is this correct?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 8, 2012)

Megaphasma...even better!

Just a guess from the past: I sent BICS a katydid a couple years ago that he put in an enclosure and forgot about.  She died and hatchlings started to emerge later in the year from the leftover soil.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 8, 2012)

OK thanks, that's good info.  I took some pics of the babes(lol, saaaaarcasm, they are monsters) I found last night.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome creatures and great shots!


----------



## beetleman (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah, they are awesome! your lucky to have those beasts where you are


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 9, 2012)

There are some cool bug things here in Texas, ....and snakes.  Imo, maybe the best place to be for access to some cool Texas invert and vert stuff is around Uvalde.  You may have to travel an hour or two in any direction for some things but imo, that would be the bug and snake hub in tx.  I think I'm destined to end up somewhere in east tx though, there is dirt there to grow things lol, it's rock in Austin and west of there.


----------



## Tenodera (Jun 12, 2012)

Ridiculously envious right now lol. Are you planning on culturing them for a while?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 13, 2012)

I may casually see if it happens, I have 3 females in a large container.  They leave each other alone but will attack other things.  They attack and eat victoriae, victoriae hop for the hills when the redeyes are around.  There are a lot of them on the country roads at night this year.  I used to see them in w tx at night, some years very few, other years there are a lot of them, same way with some other inverts.


----------



## Hisserdude (Sep 26, 2015)

Sorry to reply to this old thread, but I just wanted to say that the first katydid is not a Neobarrettia sp, looks more like a Pediodectes haldemani. Either way, a very cool katydid, I need to get one of the predatory katydids one of these days!


----------

